# not a micro per say, but for offshore and 4 people, it was small/video



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

went out in a 16 chris craft. video has some foul language (terretz) so children should not be around) but is pretty dang funny



then after 20 minutes or so....

[URL=http://s39.photobucket.com/alb...com/albums/e170/SBLocal/th_MOV00327.jpg[/IMG][/url]


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

lol, it's funny four white dudes bumping Warren G and Nate Dogg.


----------

